# Is this a joke?



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

*I think people send me these emails just to aggravate me. It's working. Hopefully it's not a repost.*
........................................................................................

Subject: Immigrants 65 yrs. old & Tax on Retirement Income

Immigrants 65 or older can now apply for SSI and Medicaid and get 
more than a U.S. citizen born in the 1920s. For example, a typical 
American born in 1924 with a median income who worked from 1944 to 
2004 receives only $791 a month. Incredibly, the federal government 
provides a single refugee with a monthly allowance of $1,890. In 
addition, each immigrant can obtain $580 in social assistance for a 
total of $2,470 a month. This contrasts to a single American taxpayer 
who, after contributing to the growth and development of this country 
for 40-50 years, receives a monthl y maximum of $1,012 in old-age 
pension and Guaranteed Income Supplement. Maybe U.S. citizens who 
have paid into the social security fund over a lifetime should apply 
as refugees!

Does anyone have any doubt why our social security fund will be 
running out of money soon?

Consider sending this to all your American friends so we can all be 
sufficiently motivated to reverse this situation by getting the 
refugee handouts reduced to $1,012 and the compensation for 
U.S.pensioners increased to $2,470. This way, American citizens can 
start enjoying some of the hard-earned money we were forced to 
involuntarily contribute to the government over the last 40-60 
years.

Subject: Fw: Tax on Retirement Income - Windfall Tax on Retirement Income

Adding a tax to your retirement is simply another way of saying to the American people, you're so darn stupid that we're going to keep doing this until we drain every cent from you. That's what the Speaker of the House is saying. Read below...............

Nancy Pelosi wants a Windfall Tax on Retirement Income. In other words tax what you have made by investing toward your retirement. This woman is a nut case! You aren't going to believe this.

Madam speaker Nancy Pelosi wants to put a Windfall Tax on all stock market profits (including Retireme nt fund, 401K and Mutual Funds! Alas, it is true - all to help the 12 Million Illegal Immigrants and other unemployed Minorities!

This woman is frightening.
She quotes...' We need to work toward the goal of equalizing income, (didn't Marx say something like this), in our country and at the same time limiting the amount the rich can invest.' ( I am not rich, are you)

When asked how these new tax dollars would be spent, she replied:
'We need to raise the standard of living of our poor, unemployed and minorities. For example, we have an estimated 12 million illegal immigrants in our country who need o ur help along with millions of unemployed minorities. Stock market windfall profits taxes could go a long way to guarantee these people the standard of living they would like to have as 'Americans'.' (Read that quote again and again and let it sink in. Lower your retirement, give it to others who have not worked as you have for it. 
This lady is out of control!!


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2008)

http://www.snopes.com/politics/immigration/refugees.asp


----------

